# Trager, gentle body work



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

It's kind of like Reiki/Energy work, but you're actually touched... it's basically gentle stretching and rocking motions all over the body.. The goal is to slowly convince the muscles to calm themselves and release tension.. and ultimately, to get them to remember the feeling and do it themselves..... I've been a big massage person for years. It's done a lot for me, but the effects don't last all that long, and honestly I wonder sometimes if causing more pain (to get out knots) is causing more harm than good for me. The whole philosphy of it seems so different than massage or anything I've done before. It's just so gentle, and not about focusing on the pain or getting upset when it's there, but just noticing it and focus on remembering to relax. This Trager stuff is pretty incredible. I was CONVINCED that there was no way gentle rocking was going to release the tension in my back which was in HORRIBLE shape... but it actually worked! And the feeling lasts for a long time..The best part was that even when my pain was coming back, I was able to remember how my body felt during the treatment, and get it back into the similar relaxed state. .Apparently the ultimate goal is that your body can eventually relax itself without needed someone to do the Trager. I think it's pretty revolutionary and I just wanted to recommend it to others, and also hear if other had heard of it or had experiences with it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have never heard of Trager. It sounds very interesting. I am glad you had such good results from it! And if it helps long-term, I think that is absolutely great!It's always good to look for a therapist who is knowledgable about Fibromyalgia, because just as you mentioned, a massage therapist who doesn't know a Fibro body can cause more harm than good!


----------

